# Getting flounder with the crossbow!



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

When I was out gigging last night, I was thinking, how nice would it be to do this with my crossbow? With the red dots I could just use the 20 yard dot which would be plenty on and I'm pretty sure the force of the bolt would "staple" them to the ground. So i called up the Mobile County folks to check and the lady answering the phone said it's perfectly legal. Only thing you need is your saltwater license and obey the regular size and creel limits. 

I even asked her if I could use it at Dauphin Island wading and she believed so, but thought I would need to ask the DI folks, but they're closed on Fridays.

Just curious, have any of you guys nailed them with your bow or crossbow? If so, what changes did you do to your set up if any?


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldn't mind shooting them with bow aswell just for the fun of it. Nothing I love more than shooting the bow.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

i wonder if there is some distant world where there is no law about shooting fish w/ guns...
:gunsmilie: BOOYA!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking up the gear online, I wonder if I can get away with just having the bowfishing bolt combo for $15.99. Not like I need a reel for flounder. I imagine I could just tie the end of the rope to my cooler if wading and a cleat if in the boat and then just pull them in/back.

Saw about 100 stingrays last night, that would've been like a shooting gallery.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a ten point cross bow with the three dot scope. I'm not sure I could find the flounder in the scope and if I did and I shot one, its so powerful I would think it would be hard to get out of the sand. I think open sight would work best. Good question and let us know how it works for you.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sure it'd work, but I'd consider using a less poundage xbow. I don't see a 20yd shot, but more like 20-25 feet. 
Anyway, let me know how it works out, and how many arrows you go thru, especially if you hit rock. 
I may try it, if it works out cheaply with you.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

I personaly have done it with a recurve bow and it works fine also used to go get alligator gar up to 300lbs with it so maybe if you used a low poundage crossbow i couldnt see why it wouldnt work let us know how it works.:thumbsup:


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

my son has a bow fishing set and everytime we go floundering he takes it..its an old wooden compound bow with just a thirty five pound draw. The first thing he shot with it was a flounder and it stuck it to the bottom..the next time we went he shot a sheephead and stoned it...stuck him to the bottom as well


----------

